# Sealing Chipboard



## Willz0r2010 (Oct 6, 2010)

Hey folks,

I'm building a lidless rack for adult snakes, one of which is a BRB. The sides are made from Conti board, but the shelves will be chipboard as it's cheap and strong enough. However, I'm wondering a) will I need to seal the chipboard shelves, because of the humidity especially from the BRB; and b) what's the cheapest / easiest way to seal 7 large shelves? 

Spray varnish? Yacht varnish?

Any tips would be awesome!


----------

